# John Akers wildlife prints



## Dabassassassin (May 2, 2007)

Know anything about artist information and value 


Jay

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

google his name or DU has a site to look them up.


----------

